# Bike minus a wheel and handlebars



## Bokonon (16 Aug 2007)

I was searching eBay for a frame for my next bike build project and somehow ended up buying myself a unicycle instead . Anyone got any tips on learning to ride one?


----------



## Arch (16 Aug 2007)

From what I've heard,

Find yourself a nice long wall, or set of railings, that you can hold yourself up against and 'walk' along hand over hand, while you get used to the forward and backward motion. 

Then practice a lot along it...

I've never really tried, but I have supported myself against a wall, and it felt like that was the way to learn.

I suspect it also helps to look forward, not down at your feet, because that seems to be a general rule for all sorts of stuff...


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2007)

More Bonj-baiting..................

The.....................................................................
































*RECUMBENT UNICYCLE!*


----------



## Elmer Fudd (16 Aug 2007)

Buy another unicycle, swap saddle for handle bars, dredge an old frame out of the nearest canal, use the compulsory, ubiquitous cable ties that we all use to strap the frame to both unicycles.
Et VOILA !! a high level bicycle, just like sitting on the top of a double decker bus !


----------



## Arch (17 Aug 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Buy another unicycle, swap saddle for handle bars, dredge an old frame out of the nearest canal, use the compulsory, ubiquitous cable ties that we all use to strap the frame to both unicycles.
> Et VOILA !! a high level bicycle, just like sitting on the top of a double decker bus !



Ah, well, if we're talking about Tallbikes...


----------



## Bokonon (17 Aug 2007)

Erm, thanks for the latter suggestions but I'll just stick with Arch's advise on holding onto a wall for the time being. I presume the recumbent unicycle requires a chain drive (without Googling for images?)


----------



## Lefire (21 Aug 2007)

I bought a unicycle a while back. Tried every day for a week (using the advise above). Managed to get about 5m (thats metres not miles) without falling off. It's been in the garage ever since. I am determined to crack it though. In fact, you have given me the thought that I should go out there this afternoon and have another go.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Aug 2007)

How did it go, Lefire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete (27 Aug 2007)

I bought one, on a whim, a long time ago, around 1991 I think (I'd actually set out to buy a computer: in those days you had to go to a proper 'computer shop' to buy a computer; but I passed a magicians' prop shop, which had unicycles in the window, on the way to the computer shop). 

Anyway I came home with computer _and_ a unicycle... It took me about a week to get some sort of mastery of it (the unicycle I mean). At the end I could do about 100 yards or so, on a firm level surface.  Since then, I've totally 'lost it' - can't go so much as a yard, now: but maybe with a bit of practice it could come back ???

Find a place with smooth tarmac or concrete to learn on. Don't try on a slope, on uneven ground, gravel, or grass. I used my paved patio and I found even the cracks between the slabs troublesome, at first! Have somewhere where you can clutch a wall or something with _each_ hand. I have a place at the edge of the patio where the house wall and a convenient garden wall are about 1 metre apart. You can of course get friends to hold your hands, but it gets tediously boring as you work at it for hours on end, perhaps a good way to turn a friend into an ex-friend...

You start with the saddle (which should be set with the front somewhat higher than the rear - same for ladies and gents BTW) under your posterior, the wheel a bit forward of you. Decide which foot you're going to start off with (for me it was the right), have the pedal on that side just aft of vertically up. Put your foot on the pedal, pressing down will force the wheel to move directly underneath you. At the same time put the other foot on the other pedal.

You should now be in a 'locked' position, still holding onto the walls, with both pedals horizontal and you can control the wheel fore and aft with slight foot movements. Practice getting the 'feel' of the thing.

Now you're ready to launch yourself into space! Let go both walls as you _lean slightly forward _and give the pedals a half turn to the next 'lock' position. If you do it right, you will still be upright after the half turn, then you will lose balance and fall off, the unicycle shooting off either forwards or backwards. Be prepared for this, many times! 

The next advance is to try and do a full turn before 'locking'. Then 1½ turns. Then two turns. Away you go! The next step is up to you!

Happy unicycling!


----------



## Johnny Thin (27 Aug 2007)

You guys seem to have been a lot quicker than me - it took 2 months and was prob the hardest thing I've ever learned to do. I started in a narrow basement corridor where I could hold onto both walls at it took at least a month till I could actually 'ride' it independently.

I could also play the violin on it - not my Strad I hasten to add, just a cheap job.

I've hardly ridden it at all in the last 10 years but still can and want to get myself a 26" one when I've paid for the holidays, the 2 bents and a folder I've bought recently etc


----------



## RedBike (16 Sep 2007)

Just get one with bars!


----------



## mr_hippo (16 Sep 2007)

RedBike said:


> Just get one with bars!



I like it - any details?


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Oct 2007)

Bokonon said:


> I was searching eBay...and somehow ended up buying myself a unicycle



Best excuse ever! I can just see me trying that one.
"I've somehow ended up buying a carbon monocoque / Record groupset / Lotus track bike"


----------



## Robster (6 Jun 2008)

I bought a unicycle last year and so far have only managed to go about 10 metres without falling off, so I've not progressed much, but mostly from lack of trying.

As Pete said the best way is to start with one hand on a wall and the pedals level, then try and do a half turn, a whole turn and so on. Try to progress to not constantly touching the wall but holding your arm out to touch it if you need to, then at some point you won't need the wall at all.

The most important thing to realise is that on a unicycle its much easier to go quickly than slowly.

I found the best place to do it is in a large hall. Most local juggling clubs meet in such places, and you may find someone can give you tips as you practice, as most people who unicycle also juggle. Jugglers are generally a friendly bunch so its worth sticking your head in to a club nearby.

See the link below for info on local clubs
http://www.jugglingdb.com/clubs/index.php?country=222


----------



## upandover (17 Oct 2008)

I'm told someone occassionaly rids around liverpool centre on a unicycle, but with a separate handlebars/stem and front wheel held out in front of him. Purely for the fun of watching people twig the two parts aren't connected.

I bought one with my friend at college, and we learnt to ride it together. Holding hands is certainly the best way. Looking back on it, I realise that the person I held often hands with for a few weeks is now my wife!


----------



## derall (18 Oct 2008)

Buy one with an electric drive and built-in gyroscopic stabilisation.



http://focusdesigns.com/

Or does that defeat the object of the exercise?


----------



## Bokonon (19 Oct 2008)

derall said:


> Buy one with an electric drive and built-in gyroscopic stabilisation.



I might have more luck with that. My unicycle currently remains unriden, creating a trip hazard in my office.


----------

